# Car Seats?!



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

So as some of you know, my family is relocating for a year or so to Makati City. We have a 4 and 2 yr old and I'm wondering if we should bring our carseats or just get them when we get there? We're not going to have a car...just a driver when we need one- would their car be carseat friendly? (to attach it etc etc). The amount of driving we'll be doing is unknown...basically so far from the airport to Makati..
My 4 yr old could probably just use a booster, she's tall enough/weighs enough by Canadian laws..I just like her in a seat for my own safety worries, but my 2 yr old is still too small. 
The ones we have are the best...but they're big and bulky so hauling them around the world could be interesting..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hacthor said:


> So as some of you know, my family is relocating for a year or so to Makati City. We have a 4 and 2 yr old and I'm wondering if we should bring our carseats or just get them when we get there? We're not going to have a car...just a driver when we need one- would their car be carseat friendly? (to attach it etc etc). The amount of driving we'll be doing is unknown...basically so far from the airport to Makati..
> My 4 yr old could probably just use a booster, she's tall enough/weighs enough by Canadian laws..I just like her in a seat for my own safety worries, but my 2 yr old is still too small.
> The ones we have are the best...but they're big and bulky so hauling them around the world could be interesting..


Although seatbelts are required by law, very few people actually use them. Your cars seat and booster from home would likely to be safer than what can be purchased here. Hadn't thought about that before an probably a good idea that you did. You'll also want to inspect the vehicle that will be transporting you as many cars and vans etc do not have them installed.


Gene


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Gene.... I am pretty sure I will bring them with us, just in case...it would be weird being in a car with them just sitting on our laps...though the kiddies would probably love it  I don't know if I would get them back in one when we got back to Canada. 

My hubby is arriving near the end of the month where he will meet our driver...he's going to check out the car for compatibility. They can go in with lap-belts or something called a LATCH system, would be great if that would work.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hacthor said:


> Thanks Gene.... I am pretty sure I will bring them with us, just in case...it would be weird being in a car with them just sitting on our laps...though the kiddies would probably love it  I don't know if I would get them back in one when we got back to Canada.
> 
> My hubby is arriving near the end of the month where he will meet our driver...he's going to check out the car for compatibility. They can go in with lap-belts or something called a LATCH system, would be great if that would work.


Hi Again,

Not sure what the seat belt types are called. I've seen and used the shoulder harness with lap-belt attached type as well as only the lap-belt. Main concern I would have is that if not a brand new vehicle is to be sure they are really, truly attached to the vehicle in a safe way. Yea, even if the airline charges extra, bringing your car seats I think would be the best/safest option.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Another point of view*



Hacthor said:


> Thanks Gene.... I am pretty sure I will bring them with us, just in case...it would be weird being in a car with them just sitting on our laps...though the kiddies would probably love it  I don't know if I would get them back in one when we got back to Canada.


We have grandkids your children's ages so completely understand your safety concern.

Just to play devil's advocate what would you do if you take a taxi with them? You said you might use the driver infrequently so it might be the same situation, would you use car seats then?

If you have the time and could make do without them in Canada for a couple months you could send them in a balikbayan box maybe. Costs $100 for each box from here in Ohio, US. Could send them early to a work colleague and they'll be there waiting for you.

Like you said, once put the grand daughter in a seat belt in the back for a short trip down the street, she was beaming that she got to be a big girl....and it was holy heck getting her to ride in it again! lol


----------



## Hacthor (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks cvg, I think what I'm going to do is buy a cheaper booster for my older kiddie and bring the carseat for the youngest. I would **hope** that I'm going to use them  

I don't really have time to ship them as the turn around for us is quickly approaching...my hubby leaves next week the we're coming in October/ early Nov.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

cvgtpc1 said:


> We have grandkids your children's ages so completely understand your safety concern.
> 
> Just to play devil's advocate what would you do if you take a taxi with them? You said you might use the driver infrequently so it might be the same situation, would you use car seats then?
> 
> ...


LBC charges $65 US dollars door to door. use their box it's cheaper and better than any you can buy and when they pickup the box they will give you a new one


----------

